# Breaking 100 fast!



## kelzzy (Jul 19, 2013)

Hey all!

I just did an instructional write up on how to break that nasty 100 and lower you scores to the best of your ability. If you would like to check it out, here's the link: Bunker Review | All Things Golf: How to lower your scores in golf: Breaking 100 fast -- I'm sure it will help you all.. there's a lot of things I know I use in the article that help me.

When you think about it, golf isn't reall that hard of a game. Sure, you have obstacles everywhere you go and all that, but it's really just how hard you make it. The more you practice, the better you get. Fill yourself with knowledge, eat right, and so much more! 

Anyway, would love to hear your stories on how you finally broke 100 and what you're doing to lower your scores everyday. Also, looking forward to your input on the article. Did it help you, or did you already know of it all? I hope it helped you! 

Cheers everyone! Merry Christmas!


----------



## Spike (Apr 4, 2014)

I started breaking 100 consistently after about 3 years. It was right around the time I started working on my short game. I started breaking 90 when I benched the driver.


----------



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

Your first comment is a real key to lower scores. All the pros tell us to practice our short game of us don't listen.

Sometimes when I work in the shop I look across the street at the first tee and there by the practice green is Mark Thomas, our head pro and co-owner of the course. He'll spend hours a day in the grass around the practice green hitting little bumps across that green to various holes. When we go out at the end of the day to pick up the pins, he'll be out until dark hitting wedges or bunker shots to some green on the golf course. Do I follow his fine example? Not really... :dunno:


----------



## golflover24 (Jun 18, 2014)

great tips. they're really helpful.


----------



## game-inglove (Jun 21, 2014)

*Practice makes permanent no perfect*

It is true that through practice you can get better at golf, however, practice makes permanent, so you have to practice correctly in order make that practice worthwhile. Short game and putting practice has less moving parts and have make up for most of your shots, so concentrate on that.


----------



## Edgar Smith (Jun 9, 2014)

Thanks for tips. Its really helpful


----------

